# whos running open dump?



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*whos running open dump on wg?*

how can i make it a little quieter? without running it back in the exhaust? too loud when i open it up.










_Modified by 2.8turbo at 2:26 PM 4-24-2004_


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: whos running open dump? (2.8turbo)*

they sure are








you could always slap a muffler on if you have the room.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

anyone else?


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (2.8turbo)*

If it really bothers you, run it back into the exhaust. I personally love the sound.


----------



## SavageRocco (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (2.8turbo)*

How long is your dump tube? If it was a little longer, it might quiet it down. I have mine set up so that I can can swap from open to closed in 15 minutes if the car is cool. It takes a little longer hot.....
I built a flange on my downpipe that I can block off when I am in open dump mode. All I have to do is flip the delta gate 180 degs. and I am good to go. I prefer the quiet for daily driving and stealth, but I love the open dump for the track or when I want to intimidate.


_Modified by SavageRocco at 10:03 PM 4-24-2004_


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

I guess it's cool for now, just want to know ahead just incase i get sick of it..


----------



## Kor (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (2.8turbo)*

Just use a really tiny muffler


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (SavageRocco)*

My dump went to 3" off the ground, and that ****er SCREAMED. Scared bicyclists into crashing when they wouldn't move over going 10 in a 45.


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_My dump went to 3" off the ground, and that ****er SCREAMED. Scared bicyclists into crashing when they wouldn't move over going 10 in a 45.









haha, i'm getting excited for my project to finally be done now [/evil]


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

hey cabzilla! i dont know why you want to sell your kit,but if you really do, im interested in some things!


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

ttt


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (2.8turbo)*

where could you find a muffler that is so small?
Doesn't recirculating the dump tube actually disturb the flow in the exhaust or is it minimal?
Jason


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

got one on my raddo and the GTI will be the same. i love crakin it open next to people. it makes me happy.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

Try going to Home Depot and look at the lawn mowing area for mufflers. They have some for the riding lawn mowers. 
Some how that really sounds terrible, "The heck with TT Exhausts, Try using the Briggs and Stration stuff". Heck if that does not work try the Honda mowers, they are pretty quiet too.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

thanks man ! home depot motorsports has everything!


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

Woot that is where I always seem to find me steel I am needing when its sunday and I have the bug to get work done.


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (JettaGLXdriver)*

What do you cosider loud? Mine sits' rite below the steering rack and I don't think it's too loud at all.


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (J Dubya)*

same as mine. mine peeks out the bottom by about maybe a inch. 

i love hearing that thing crack out. some guys are allows the oppisate tho if they have it vented back in to the exhaust they want it open.... if its open they want it vented back in. 
imo everyone should be venting


----------



## GruvenVR6 (Aug 2, 1999)

*Re: (J Dubya)*

Is there any performance advantage to running it straight dump as opposed to through the exhaust system? Mine is obnoxious loud (but cool sounding), and I'm considering plumbing it back into the exhaust.


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: (GruvenVR6)*

open dump rocks!!! i dont care what my bov sounds like i just like pissing people off when i open my wastegate...


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (corradokyd)*

If you use an Electronic Boost Controller and set the gate to open at around 2PSI below your max boost you barely ever have to hear it. 
Mine doesnt even begin to open till 13 PSI. 
By that time who cares>


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (mattstacks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattstacks* »_
Mine doesnt even begin to open till 13 PSI. 
By that time who cares> 

true.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (2.8turbo)*

you can chop a tiny muffler from an air cooled vw ...


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_ Scared bicyclists into crashing when they wouldn't move over going 10 in a 45.









Dude, That ISH is FUN-E... LOL









On topic:
use a stock muffler off any ~600cc + street bike.
I was going to use the muffler off my VFR.
Jeff


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 1:23 PM 4-27-2004_


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (2.8turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.8turbo* »_how can i make it a little quieter? without running it back in the exhaust? too loud when i open it up.









_Modified by 2.8turbo at 2:26 PM 4-24-2004_

Why so against routing it back in? I dig the stealth.


----------



## SavageRocco (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

Briggs and straton dealer........


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (Marty)*

Stealth is the way to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Marty* »_
Why so against routing it back in? I dig the stealth.


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

cool dump tube to down pipe.. Hey where yo get that flex bellow?


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (QuickA2)*

I dont know, the more flow the better when it comes to a turbo exhaust, I personally didnt want the extra back pressure against my cat when running directly back into exhaust. 
like I said, by the time mine opens Im at 13 pSI which equals close to 100MPH no matter what gear. 
I think stealth is out the window at that point. 
It lets people know Im coming, when you here that noise its time to get out of the way. 
It works too.


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (mattstacks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattstacks* »_I dont know, the more flow the better when it comes to a turbo exhaust, I personally didnt want the extra back pressure against my cat when running directly back into exhaust. 
like I said, by the time mine opens Im at 13 pSI which equals close to 100MPH no matter what gear. 
I think stealth is out the window at that point. 
It lets people know Im coming, when you here that noise its time to get out of the way. 
It works too. 

I agree, when mine opens they know I mean business!!


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (J Dubya)*


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (Ohio Brian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ohio Brian* »_










like loookin down the barrel of a gun...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (mattstacks)*

what spring are you using on your wastegate if yours opens at 13 psi?
im only running 10 psi for now till i put my head spacer. and i have a 8psi spring on the wastegate,and a mbc ...


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (2.8turbo)*

My buddy's shop built a 450hp Audi TT and it runs an open dump. Today while I was driving home nice and easy in my dad's car, my friend pulls up a long side me, I had my window open and I didn't notice him, I just thought it was some old dude in a TT (it is visually stock, and quiet when off boost). All of a sudden he does a 4 wheel burn-out at 50 MPH right in my ****ing ear. I swear to god my heart stopped when that ****ing wastegate opened, I swear to god I almost crashed, it made me jump so hard, I nearly **** myself, I have never been scared like that in my life before.








The car in question (video) : RIGHT-CLICK > SAVE AS
That video was made a while ago, when it was running 18 psi, now they run 25 psi in it all day long.
















The point of my story, dump pipes are WAY WAY WAY WAY too loud for my taste. I understand if you like noise or whatever, but I don't understand how people can go around making noise like that and not caring what others think. Can you say disturbing the peace?










_Modified by Agtronic at 12:01 AM 4-28-2004_


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: whos running open dump? (draculia)*

I will be in about a month. Yay.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (2.8turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.8turbo* »_whos running open dump 

is this what you call it when you are taking a crap with the bathroom door ajar?

j/k


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (vr6ofpain)*

Mine is plumbed back into the DP, no reason to do otherwise other than riceness.
Youre not gaining much if anything power wise dumping out.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (16volt)*

Open wg is not rice. Rice is making a car apprear to be fast when it is actually not. An open WG is nothing but fast


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (16volt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16volt* »_Mine is plumbed back into the DP, no reason to do otherwise other than riceness.


That's kind of an ignorant statement.


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
The point of my story, dump pipes are WAY WAY WAY WAY too loud for my taste. I understand if you like noise or whatever, but I don't understand how people can go around making noise like that and not caring what others think. Can you say disturbing the peace?









_Modified by Agtronic at 12:01 AM 4-28-2004_

come on Ag. thats the point. 
Its like honking your horn a little to let them know your coming its for safety..


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (16volt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16volt* »_no reason to do otherwise other than riceness.

If running an open dump is WRONG.
I would rather be RICE ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Jeffrey Atwood



_Modified by Jefnes3 at 10:25 AM 4-28-2004_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (16volt)*

mine is piped very little actually and it isnt to load. but i love the sound.
I need to get a flex section so i can pipe out lower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
If running an open dump is WRONG.
I would rather be RICE ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Jeffrey Atwood

_Modified by Jefnes3 at 10:25 AM 4-28-2004_

AAAAAMEN!


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

OK now that were all having so much fun with open dumping where do we get the little flex bellows.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: whos running open dump? (Ghetto-8v)*

i have an open dump that holds boost rock solid.
its hardly noticable in noise level. i never understand why people complain about noise???
you must be venting it off a 1in long pipe in your engine bay. just run a tube that vents it to the street floor or something.
i really cant even hear mine, but then again, I run 20psi on an 8v motor, so it probably isnt venting too much gasses out.
juust turn your boost up, and it will quiet down. quit running 5psi!


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

bump the boost!


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (2.8turbo)*

dumped


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

open dump is for men!
re-routed is for the poepel who baby the cars and are slow!


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

Actually I rerouted mine because I like to drive the **** outta my car everywhere without attracting attention. Whoever says its not loud must be smoking crack







. What are the specs on your T3/T4 D wiz?


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*

dunno the trim, .48 hot, .60 cold, you like to drive the piss outta your car, but not attract attention?!?1 how is that posisble? the exhuats itself is loud on any car at WOT, sweving around corners tires screeching is loud, i just KNOW that re routed WG = less power, even if its liek 8 hp or so, little things like that bother me, so i do what i have to do for power, hell, i got a 4-5 foot long exhuats dumping in front of the rear drivers side wheel, shorter path= more power, little things like thta and open dump make the diffs in this game
since im selling my turbo kit/setup, im gonna make a video of it before i sell it, so you guys can hear what it sounds like


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (16volt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16volt* »_Mine is plumbed back into the DP, no reason to do otherwise other than riceness.
Youre not gaining much if anything power wise dumping out.

You obviously have no clue what youre talking about.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (nycvr6)*

Mine is loud an smelly because I haven't put a dump tube on it yet- just blowing wide open in the engine bay- lots of soot. Once I have time, I'm going to go ahead and put a pipe on it to run down to the street and out of the engine bay.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (DieGTi)*

now thats hard core http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_Mine is loud an smelly because I haven't put a dump tube on it yet- just blowing wide open in the engine bay- lots of soot. Once I have time, I'm going to go ahead and put a pipe on it to run down to the street and out of the engine bay.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (D Wiz)*

ahhh, funny how its called a DUMP tube when I started using the handicapped bathroom handles to make some.


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (Metallitubby)*

Ya Im sure it does give a bit more power but so would running a foot long downpipe with no exhaust, advantages are better spool up and better overall power but its LOUD. Also my tires dont screech unless Im pushing it 110%. Falken azenis, if anyone wants to try some cheap stickey tires these are your best bet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

I'm exactly like MDTurborocco, I hate attracting attention like that, when you hit full boost with a dump tube you know everyone in a half mile radius stops dead in their tracks to turn around and see who "the idiot with a broken exhaust" is, while just regular idiocy can go almost unnoticed by those not directly affected. That's how I am, I drive the piss out of the car ALL THE TIME, I don't want anyone to know I'm coming, 'cause that's when people panic and do strange ish, I like to sneak up between people in traffic, by the time they notice me I'm far ahead and they're still trying to figure out what's going on. But that's just me.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

I'm going to go the open dump route first but I'm not completely closed minded about routing it back. I just have to hear it first
Jason


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_I'm going to go the open dump route first but I'm not completely closed minded about routing it back. I just have to hear it first

Same here. I'm going to try it open dump first, maybe it won't be so bad on my car, since the only one I ever heard was a 450 hp Audi TT.
I've heard people say that the more power you make, the less the wastegate works, but from what I heard on that TT, I would think it's the other way around, more power means more exhaust gasses which means more that needs to vented or else it turns into more boost. So my little 15 psi setup might not be so bad ... we'll see ...


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

It depends on how well you sized your turbo for your application, and your boost levels. If you are running a T4 on a VR and only doing 10psi like me right now, you are going to hear the thing all the time. Up the boost, the gate stays closed, you are not being annoying.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

im planning open dumped with a 1" muffler from an atv, or dirtbike just so its not ear piercing. but i want to run with it straight piped for a day or so, just to hear how loud it actually is.


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (the4ork)*

I already draw attention since mine is bright yellow to start with. The external dump just adds to the fun. There's something about the sound when I'm flying by someone that makes me feel all tingly.


----------



## Star Child (Feb 28, 2000)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (Metallitubby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Metallitubby* »_ahhh, funny how its called a DUMP tube when I started using the handicapped bathroom handles to make some.

has anyone else noticed this is the most ghetto thread on Vortex right now? Goes perfect with drinking beer at work @ 4PM.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (Star Child)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Star Child* »_
has anyone else noticed this is the most ghetto thread on Vortex right now? Goes perfect with drinking beer at work @ 4PM.









you'll think ghetto til you go purchase an all stainless 1.5'' mandrel bent bathroom handle. Most other suppliers charge twice for the same amount of tubing, but with one more bend. Do some research before you call my fix "ghetto"


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: whos running open dump on wg? (Metallitubby)*

look for a wastegate muffler off of a porsche 930 turbo It is a little muffler for your wastegate. You will most likely need to reroute the piping, but you might be able to make it fit. I will look for a pic.


----------



## theKid (Nov 26, 2003)

I run mine back into the down pipe.
why?
because Porsche does.
And the engineers at Porsche are smarter than YOU.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (theKid)*

oh boy, what an idiot,


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (theKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theKid* »_I run mine back into the down pipe.
why?
because Porsche does.
And the engineers at Porsche are smarter than YOU.

Thats right.. Porsche engineers know everything and they re-routed it because it adds 40 more horsepower.. It had nothing to do with an open dump being illegal or the noise factor.. Its all about getting the most HP....... your a fk'ing tool.. Find a gun, and end yourself.. Good day


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: (theKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theKid* »_I run mine back into the down pipe.
why?
because Porsche does.
And the engineers at Porsche are smarter than YOU.

Ha! That's like saying I bought VW cause the engineers at VW know how to build a car. Should have known you didn't have a clue by the honda hating.


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (VRQUICK)*

I love my open dump
here's a short video of the car in action 
http://www.evoeone.com/temp/remusg60vsblue32.wmv
I love the sound


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (REMUS (13))*

seriously, its not loud at all on my car. i can seriously hardly hear any noise changes when the gate opens up. 
i have a stock 8v motor with a special t4 turbo.
the exhaust housing is a t3 .63 ar, BUT the turbine is a O trim T4 turbine. The compressor is a .57 trim t4 in a .52 ar with a 3in inlet.
I like my setup.








thats the dump tube. no muffler, and its 2in diameter.








thats the location on the manifold, haters can hate away, but it hold boost rock solid even at 7psi(wastegate spring setting).
in case you dont know, its more important to have good gate location to keep low boost steady than it is high boost. High boost means less exhaust needs to get "dumped".
again, not loud at all.


----------



## theKid (Nov 26, 2003)

You should take life more seriously.
No, really.


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (theKid)*

Maybe its not loud on your 4 cyl. but god DAMN it is LOUD on my 6! If anyone wants to hear how freakin' loud it is, IM me and i'll make a vid and post it.. (don't wanna go through the effort if no one wants to hear it







)


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (MunKyBoy)*

i wanna hear it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i was just under my car today. HOLY crap is that a mess maker.
















1 other benfit would be the mess i think. i will be dumpin my other car too but man does it make a mess.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (MunKyBoy)*

at WOT i am SURE all you can hear is the gate. mine is just as bad, but i LOVE it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myY2Kbora (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (twodubs)*

Loud pipes save lives!!!!


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

nice vid thanks!


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (2.8turbo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (MunKyBoy)*

maybe its the combination i have a 4cyl, 8v, and high boost.
as i said, the less boost you run, the louder it will be.
I REALLY dont understand the "mess" statment. Maybe you have a bad head gasket and you spraying all sorts of oil and coolant out of your exhaust.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Untreated exhaust isn't exactly clean. It leaves black soot all over everything it goes past over a period of time.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_maybe its the combination i have a 4cyl, 8v, and high boost.
as i said, the less boost you run, the louder it will be.
I REALLY dont understand the "mess" statment. Maybe you have a bad head gasket and you spraying all sorts of oil and coolant out of your exhaust.

nope no coolant. its not like its soaked but. i am pretty anal about stuff like that. so to someon else its no biggie. its just that there is some splatter from the dump ya know. more than if it were plumbed back into the exhaust.








another thing is. the tube REALLY short, so its prolly just splattering alll over the place when i am moving. need to do something about that..


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (MunKyBoy)*

ha HA! That sounds like my car. Do you have a 3" exhaust too?


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Ohio Brian)*

naa. I've just got a custom 2.5 exhaust from a muffler shop.. I just found out when I was connecting my downpipe to my cat that they crushed the F*** out of my pipes though! I wouldn't be surprised if there was only 1.5 inch of clearance out of that shiz.. Time to make my own exhaust


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (MunKyBoy)*

Sounds good. Must be all pipe and a muffler huh?


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Ohio Brian)*

you betcha


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (MunKyBoy)*

That's prolly why is sounds like mine.


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (yokomomma)*

how do you get yours to open so late? mine starts to open soooo early.. What are you running as far as a boost controller?


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

mine too! i got a 8 psi spring on the wastegate and runnining 10 psi of boost, and it opens up around 3 g's? how come yours opens late?


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: (yokomomma)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Open dump is the way to go


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (yokomomma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yokomomma* »_
For me, it was bad that it opened so late. My turbo only got to 8psi at 4800rpm. Around 3000rpm I didn't have any boost yet so it wasn't opening. I use a TurboXS ball and spring boost controller, nothing special.

Not possible, if your gate does not open you will keep boosting till something blows.
The longer the gate stays shut the quicker the spool, due to all the exhaust pressure being routed past the impeller. 
I use a turbo smart e-boost controller. I have my waste gate set to open at 13 pounds. 
Spool up has never been quicker, although sometimes when the gate finally opens it gives me a good scare..










_Modified by mattstacks at 4:39 PM 5-6-2004_


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

bump for open dump!


----------

